# Audi A4 B9



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## drosspike (Mar 23, 2013)

Hmmm. The usual pshop frankensteining of the latest concept cars with some A6 thrown in for good measure. Too early for an accurate read though.


----------



## Joe333x (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm just hoping the TDI version will be available with quattro and manual transmission.


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

Joe333x said:


> I'm just hoping the TDI version will be available with quattro and manual transmission.


 
In the USA that would a winner for me!


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

2017 before it gets here, by then it will be time for Tesla Model 3, ie 40k 300mi battery car with Superchargers everywhere, NV gigafactory complete and all.

If I resist Tesla the closest thing I will trade my B8 S4 6MT for would be a 2015 Golf VII R.


----------

